# Gunsmiths



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking for a Gunsmith that may be able to fix my Marlin 1894 .44mag. lever action.

It has started the Marlin Jam now.

Any where around Pearland or Brazoria County.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

My 357 Cowboy started jamming. I cleaned the feed mechanism really well and the problem is solved. There is a lot of mechanical disadvantage in the bullet feed plate. The weight of the bullet will almost jam it. I was getting an accumulation of bullet lube and powder residue in the little spaces you can only clean with a complete take-down.

A toothbrush, Hopps #9 and an air nozzle are my favorite cleaning tools.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

I reload and have the same problem with my 357 lever gun, a good cleaning always help alot, mine the feed plate got worn and the front of the case was making a little jump right in front of the breech/chamber, broke her down and just filed the bump down smooth, put it back together, no problem, I found the problem by loading one bullet with no primer/powder and putting layout die on it and cycling thru the chamber and inspecting the bullet after cycling and the loading floor ramp had blue on it and that was my bump.


----------



## sniper1911 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive been looking for MONTHS to find a gunsmith that will rebarrel my Rem 700 30-06 . I have everything needed,but I cant even get one to return my calls . Im in Sweeny & have called all over the place with no luck . If anyone happens to know of one who will do what they advertise , please let me know . This is like trying to find an honest used car salesman ,lol !!! (no offence if you are one ,lol!!) THANKS !! Good luck with that jam my friend . There is a fella in Bay city that can probably help you ,I think hes on hwy 60 ,used to be across from HEB in a tiny building ,give him a shout . Best of luck & Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

*gunsmith*



sniper1911 said:


> Ive been looking for MONTHS to find a gunsmith that will rebarrel my Rem 700 30-06 . I have everything needed,but I cant even get one to return my calls . Im in Sweeny & have called all over the place with no luck . If anyone happens to know of one who will do what they advertise , please let me know . This is like trying to find an honest used car salesman ,lol !!! (no offence if you are one ,lol!!) THANKS !! Good luck with that jam my friend . There is a fella in Bay city that can probably help you ,I think hes on hwy 60 ,used to be across from HEB in a tiny building ,give him a shout . Best of luck & Merry Christmas !!!!


There used to be a fellow down Bay City way named Ben Dyballa that was a good gunsmith...haven't seen or heard of him in a long while tho...not sure if he is still in business,,, anyone know????


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

sniper1911 said:


> Ive been looking for MONTHS to find a gunsmith that will rebarrel my Rem 700 30-06 . I have everything needed,but I cant even get one to return my calls . Im in Sweeny & have called all over the place with no luck . If anyone happens to know of one who will do what they advertise , please let me know . This is like trying to find an honest used car salesman ,lol !!! (no offence if you are one ,lol!!) THANKS !! Good luck with that jam my friend . There is a fella in Bay city that can probably help you ,I think hes on hwy 60 ,used to be across from HEB in a tiny building ,give him a shout . Best of luck & Merry Christmas !!!!


sniper, I have rebarreled 5 guns, 1 to Hart barrels in the Northeast (forget exactly where), 3 to a gunsmith in Salt Lake City and one locally in Tomball. The thing is you can ship a gun anywhere in the continental US (insured for $1,000) for $25.00 via UPS

If you want to know the gunsmith I used PM me. I can recommend him as all my rebarrels turned out exactly as I wanted.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

coogerpop said:


> There used to be a fellow down Bay City way named Ben Dyballa that was a good gunsmith...haven't seen or heard of him in a long while tho...not sure if he is still in business,,, anyone know????


Not sure why I just saw this thread. I talked to Mr. Dyballa the other day at Franklin Firearms in Bay City. He said he still does machine work and they are just past the courthouse on 35-S on the right hand side. I'm not even sure if they have a sign up but if you blink you'll miss it.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> Not sure why I just saw this thread. I talked to Mr. Dyballa the other day at Franklin Firearms in Bay City. He said he still does machine work and they are just past the courthouse on 35-S on the right hand side. I'm not even sure if they have a sign up but if you blink you'll miss it.


Yea as soon as you go across Hwy. 60 pull over to the right and park you will see it then


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

Gary Dean he is in the Beaumont area. He is the real deal, a true master gunsmith, not a parts changer. 409-751-4500


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

woods said:


> sniper, I have rebarreled 5 guns, 1 to Hart barrels in the Northeast (forget exactly where), 3 to a gunsmith in Salt Lake City and one locally in Tomball. The thing is you can ship a gun anywhere in the continental US (insured for $1,000) for $25.00 via UPS
> 
> If you want to know the gunsmith I used PM me. I can recommend him as all my rebarrels turned out exactly as I wanted.


Who's the gunsmith you used in Tomball, and was he any good? Would you recommend him for a rebarrel job? Thanks.


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

Wolf6151 said:


> Who's the gunsmith you used in Tomball, and was he any good? Would you recommend him for a rebarrel job? Thanks.


Actually he is in Pinehurst

http://local.yahoo.com/info-19110159-master-gunsmith-pinehurst

I had him put a 6.5 Shilen barrel on a Weatherby 300 win mag Vanguard and made it a 6.5 rem mag. Shoots good but a long drive for me. UPS distribution center is closer for me so I send to Salt Lake City

There is also a nationally known gun maker and gun smith close and that is Charlie Sisk

http://www.siskguns.com/


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone have experience with Roberts Precision Rifles up in Spring his website is www.rprifles.com ? Thanks.


----------

